# Frage an die Einlegeprofis



## huchenschreck (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde!

ich habe folgendes vor:
Würde gern einen größeren Weißfisch (zB Rapfen oder Aitel) zu einer Art Schwedenhappen verarbeiten.
Hatte mir gedacht, den Fisch zu filetieren, dann zu häuten und schliesslich das Filet in schmale Streifen zu schneiden (und dabei ja schonmal die Y-Gräten zu zerkleinern).
Dann würde ich das ganze in einen sud einlegen.

Denkt ihr, funktioniert das so? Auch mit den genannten Fischarten? Hab hier viel herumgesucht und einige Vorschläge für einen Sud gespeichert. Wenn jemand genau sowas schonmal gemacht hat (und nicht mit kleinen Weißfischen wie Rotaugen oder alla Bratfisch) würde ich mich über einen "Erfahrungsbericht" sehr freuen. 
Danke im Voraus und allzeit Guten Appetit!
Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Wenn diese Fischarten nicht zu fettarm sind,sollte es hinhauen.
Ausprobieren wenn der Fisch,der zu verarbeiten ist,nicht zu fettarm ist.

....und natürlich berichten!!!#6


----------



## Farsundklaus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Sieh mal bei www.fisch-gewuerze.de


----------



## huchenschreck (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

erstmal vielen Dank für die Postings, den Gewürzversender hatte ich mir auch schon gegoogelt, aber der (und alle anderen auch) versenden nicht nach Österreich...
Eine Frage: was passiert, wenn der Fisch zu fettarm ist?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Dann schmeckt er halt etwas trocken und gelliert nicht so doll...


----------



## Zölfisch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Schau doch mal unter Fischrezepte.

"Schwedenhappen selber machen"#6

Gruß Zölfisch
(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Und noch ein leckerer Vorschlag aus dem Fundus des AB :m


----------



## huchenschreck (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Danke auch euch beiden, beide postings kannte ich allerdings...
Mir ist es ja darum gegangen, ob das auch mit großen Weißfischen funktioniert...


----------



## Tino (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Danke auch euch beiden, beide postings kannte ich allerdings...
> Mir ist es ja darum gegangen, ob das auch mit großen Weißfischen funktioniert...





Hallo Huchenschreck

Bei fettarmen Fischen passiert es das sie auseinanderfallen.
Sind sehr empfindlich was das be-und verarbeiten angeht.


----------



## huchenschreck (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

verstehe, dann sollte ich wohl die Streifen nicht allzudünn schneiden, oder?


----------



## Tino (14. April 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Einlegeprofis*

Ist schon etwas her aber antworten muss man ja.

Mach die Stücke nicht zu klein und vorsichtig beim hantieren.


Viel Erfolg und vielleicht berichtest du ja über den Erfolg.


----------

